# Ipamorelin



## mattsilf (May 2, 2015)

The Mrs and i just started running ipamorelin. Just 100mcg before bed right now for sleep/quality of life. Ive read tons of good stuff about this peptide. Lots of different opinions though on how much to run for what youre trying to get out of it. 
Ive read its a good quality of life pep and can work well for your skin/acne. Thats why im using it.
She wants to use it for its recomp effects. 
Can someone with experience with ipomorelin please tell me how much each of us should be using for what we're trying to do with it?


----------



## JJB1 (May 2, 2015)

I highly recommend stacking ipamorelin with cjc no DAC. Ipamorelin is much more effective when stacked with a GHRH like cjc.
Higher doses of ipamorelin test much better on serum HGH tests.
 I recommend 300-500mcg ipamorelin with 100mcg cjc no DAC taken upon waking and before bed. This combo is very clean meaning only HGH release, no cortisol or prolactin. It is a slower releasing GHRP than others. I love this stack. There is no bloat from this stack. Try the doses you and your wife are taking, then up the dose until you get the results you are after. 
500mcg ipamorelin with 100mcg cjc no DAC tested at 12.1 two hours post injection in serum HGH blood work.


----------



## mattsilf (May 10, 2015)

Im gonna go with that stack. For how long do you recommend? 
Also, the cjc comes in 2mg. So if i add 2ml of water to that, it makes 10 100mcg injects? That seems really expensive for only 10 pins. Or  is my math wrong?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 10, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> I highly recommend stacking ipamorelin with cjc no DAC. Ipamorelin is much more effective when stacked with a GHRH like cjc.
> Higher doses of ipamorelin test much better on serum HGH tests.
> I recommend 300-500mcg ipamorelin with 100mcg cjc no DAC taken upon waking and before bed. This combo is very clean meaning only HGH release, no cortisol or prolactin. It is a slower releasing GHRP than others. I love this stack. There is no bloat from this stack. Try the doses you and your wife are taking, then up the dose until you get the results you are after.
> 500mcg ipamorelin with 100mcg cjc no DAC tested at 12.1 two hours post injection in serum HGH blood work.



x2



mattsilf said:


> Im gonna go with that stack. For how long do you recommend?
> Also, the cjc comes in 2mg. So if i add 2ml of water to that, it makes 10 100mcg injects? That seems really expensive for only 10 pins. Or  is my math wrong?



Firstly you can get 5mg cjc no dac vials and they work out cheaper. Plus your maths is wrong. If you added 2ml bac water to a 2mg vial it would mean every 0.1ml would be 100mcg and you would get 20 injs per vial. 

I would recommend running your peptides for at least 6 weeks but 12 would be much better (do 12). That combo could be used safely for a very long time but I always recommend cycling your peptides (keeps things fresh).


----------



## mattsilf (May 11, 2015)

Thats still about $30 a week. Thats too steep for me i think lol


----------



## JJB1 (May 11, 2015)

mattsilf said:


> Im gonna go with that stack. For how long do you recommend?
> Also, the cjc comes in 2mg. So if i add 2ml of water to that, it makes 10 100mcg injects? That seems really expensive for only 10 pins. Or  is my math wrong?


Run this stack for 2 months then evaluate your results and switch up the stack if need be.
Cjc is an expensive peptide but unfortunately you must run a GHRH like cjc no DAC with ipamorelin in order to make it effective.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 13, 2015)

mattsilf said:


> Thats still about $30 a week. Thats too steep for me i think lol



If that's your budget you are best just getting 1-2 bottles of MK-677 and running that at 25mg every day. That is one of the most effective things you can run solo especially on a low budget.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 12, 2015)

I too am running ipam before bed.   At the moment I'm using 400 mcg ipam stacked with 100mcg cjc1295 no dac and I'm loving the results.  My sleep quality has greatly improved as well as tightening up in my mid section. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 12, 2015)

SuperLift said:


> I too am running ipam before bed.   At the moment I'm using 400 mcg ipam stacked with 100mcg cjc1295 no dac and I'm loving the results.  My sleep quality has greatly improved as well as tightening up in my mid section. Couldn't be happier.



I am waiting for some bac water but it should come 2moro. Therefore I get to start my cycle. I am gonna run...

AM= 100mcg cjc no dac and 500mcg ipamorelin
PM= 1mg tesamorelin and 500mcg ipamorelin

Not used ipam for ages so excited to try. It's my fav GHRP and looking forward to the results (and sleep)


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 17, 2015)

I am loving my Ipam cycle. I am only dosing it once daily but will start doing it twice soon. For the first 2 days I used 1mg sermorelin and 500mcg Ipam pre bed. The following 2 nights I used 1mg tesamorelin and 500mcg ipamorelin. I have noticed an increase in fatigue though which is a good sign (even if I don't like it). The hand numbness has been so bad and my sleep amazing. I hadn't been sleeping well over the last 2 months but these peps and made a huge difference and fast.


----------

